# Do It Yourself Nib Work



## IPD_Mr (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought I would share this video with you all.  Pretty sure this is where Skiprat learned his craft, at least the lubrication is the same.

How Not To Work On A Nib. - YouTube


----------



## lorbay (Sep 5, 2012)

Mike now I know how to fix the nibs you send me if the postman has an accident with them.

Lin


----------



## mredburn (Sep 5, 2012)

I think a bit more lubrication was in order.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 5, 2012)

I still think Skiprat had something to do with that video.  :tongue:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I think that guy cheated by just holding up a new nib! WAY TOO MANY SPRAKS flying off that grinder running at 20,000 rpms. A LOT OF FUN to watch, though!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 6, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I still think Skiprat had something to do with that video.  :tongue:



Has anyone seen What Skippy looks like now?


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 6, 2012)

Nah, he wouldn't cheat would he? He ended up with Waterman 14ct #5. Not sure what he started with (couldn't read it too well), but it wasn't a Waterman. LOL!


----------



## penmaker56 (Sep 6, 2012)

Very funny Mike...reminds me on how I used to cut stones...with a lot of lubrication.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't see whats so funny, that's just the way I do it except my lubrication is Old Weller 107 with a splash of water.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Tam, that is classic !!  Laughing my arse off !!!  :biggrin:

At least he didn't secretly do a practice run !!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 6, 2012)

In my shop, I mainly use motor oil for lubrication. Man, that stuff tastes awful!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> In my shop, I mainly use motor oil for lubrication. Man, that stuff tastes awful!


 
That's cos you're using old used oil, what you need is some good clean fresh multi-grade.:wink:


----------



## MarkD (Sep 6, 2012)

I personally don't see what was wrong with nib to begin with. I bet is made awesome double lines! :biggrin:


----------



## tim self (Sep 6, 2012)

What a joy to watch.  I think I know what my problem is now. Not enough lubricant!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 6, 2012)

And now I know the technical terms for different parts of the nibs.  Tinnies seems like such an obvious term now.....and I can clearly see the value of having a good loupe available to nib work.

Ed


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 6, 2012)

tim self said:


> I think I know what my problem is now. Not enough lubricant!



This. This right here -- this is the answer to everything in life!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 6, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> tim self said:
> 
> 
> > I think I know what my problem is now. Not enough lubricant!
> ...


 
Yes, but shouldn't it be called lubriCAN?:laugh:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 6, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> azamiryou said:
> 
> 
> > tim self said:
> ...


 
No it should be call proof as in 151 proof!  :drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 6, 2012)

What a hoot, loved it. Thanks.


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 7, 2012)

Always the best advice from Mr IPD!  Thanks Mike.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Mike.  Happy Friday, definitely need more lubrication........


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 30, 2012)

Mike:  Not to be sticking my nose in my kids business, but TO be sticking my nose in my kids business!  You are getting ready to spend good dollars to have my daughter trained by Richard Binder.  Do you not realize this person may have more knowledge in dealing with the kind of nibs she is likely to encounter?  I'm inclined to think that just maybe, you should give Mr. Bender a rest and have her trained at this school of higher learning!

Nah, Scrap That idea.  After all her years working with the connoisseurs of fine jewelry, I'm confident after a week with Mr. Binder, she will be on the road to doing what he does just as well as he does it!!  That's my girl!!!   Luv Her!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 30, 2012)

Luv it Mike!:biggrin:


----------



## Sawdust46 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm always amazed at the ways the English can refine a process.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 30, 2012)

That looks like fun. maybe?

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------

